# Nafb aquarium centre super special



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

SPECIALS THIS SATURDAY NOV., 15 TILL SUNDAY NOV., 16

CHROMIS BLUE/GREEN $2.99 each reg. $6.99 ea.

FLAME TOMATO CLOWN $12.99 each reg. $24.99 ea.

FEATHER DUSTER 2 FOR $9.99. reg $9.99 ea.

FLAME ANGEL $29.99 each reg. $44.99 ea.

KUDA SEAHORSE $34.99 each reg. $49.99 ea.

CLEANER SHRIMP $9.99 each reg. $14.99 ea.

BLOOD SHRIMP $14.99 each reg. $19.99 ea.

....AND MANY MORE IN-STORE SPECIALS


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Why do you always have sales when I'm not in town :'(


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Seconded! I like the Wednesday night sales!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I like sales.....in general


----------

